# Gracie's illness, our long week



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

I am undergoing a tremendous amount of stress and worry about my pup the past week. She is 7 years old and last Sunday she started acting funny. She would not be able to find a comfortable spot at rest, lip licking, and shivering. We took her to the emergency vet on Monday but the vet did not feel the need to do blood work as her physical exam was fine. She was up and trotting around the room and acting normal.

These symptoms progressed for a few days and I decided to make another apt for Thursday morning. I brought her in and the nurse did her exam and then took the temperature. She said it was 104.9 and “not good” and proceeded to run out of the room to get the doctor. Cue panic mode. The doc comes in, does a full physical exam, and retook her temperature which had lowered. He did not find anything on the physical exam and everything was normal. He recommended blood work to be done and a fever panel and infectious disease tests. Got that done and he gave her a B12 injection, subcutaneous fluids, and a Baytril antibiotic injection). He sent us home with two strong antibiotics, Baytril and doxycycline. 

Gracie proceeded to sleep most of the afternoon and appeared to be comfortable (no more shivering, restlessness, or licking) She was happy and spinning when my boyfriend home from work. I managed to sneak the antibiotic in her food and she ate it. Proceeded to give her the 2nd antibiotic 30 mins later in food but she didn’t want it. We had to force it down her throat. We went to bed and she even chewed on her toy a little and she hadn’t done that in days. She still wanted to go outside and let us know when she was ready for her night pee. I took her temp and it was 103.5.

Tried to give her the antibiotic at 7am yesterday morning with a lick of peanut butter. Threw up twice in 20 minutes. My boyfriend was able to give her the 2nd antibiotic and pretty sure she swallowed that. Took her temp that evening and it was 103.0 (yay for going down!) Then she would’t eat anything I'm assuming b/c she was so nauseous from throwing up that morning.. Called the vet and he suggested Pepcid 1 hr before white rice/chicken and to use honey to give the antibiotics.

Also got some of the labs back. Organs are normal, thyroid is normal, urine is normal. But she has low lymphocytes and white blood cells. When she was 2 years old, she was hospitalized for bone marrow disease. Her counts were so low and she didn’t even lift her head up it was that critical. So it could be an infection or possibly the bone marrow disease thing again. However, her numbers so far are nowhere near where they were as a pup and she is quite alert (she would barely lift her head as a pup).

Took her temperature last night before going to bed and it was 102.4, so it’s normal!! Great sign! However last night and this morning I noticed that she was breathing very rapidly and shallow. I know it has to be because of the antibiotics. She's on two really strong ones... baytril and doxycycline twice a day. Proceeded to call the vet again and he thought it was most because she was nauseous b/c her breathing and heart rate numbers were normal at the exam. So he recommended doing the Pepcid (I didn’t do it last night or this morning) and see if that helps. Also just give the Baytril for now as that is the one that is killing the infection if there is one. If she does it again to stop the antibiotic and Monday we can change it. 

My poor baby. It’s been so emotional, I love my pup and I want her well. I hope its just an infection and not this bone marrow thing. It seems like it is a good sign that the fever has come down with the antibiotics so that would mean more like an infection. The vet said he should be calling on Monday with the results. I feel so bad that this has to happen to her! Anyone have any experience with something like this or have any thoughts? My pup has never been sick in her life besides the bone marrow suppression she had as a pup (not sure it was immune mediated or if it was due to an overwhelming infection).

Here is a picture of my baby from yesterday in her nice and comfy blanket


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry, it is nothing I am familiar with. She does look like a sweetie, My experience with infections is that usually you find some evidence in the pee, it would be darker than normal. I wonder if it isn't pancreatitis, as Joanne Maddysmom suggested. The symptoms sound like what Joanne went through with little Lacie. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/201338-prayers-need-lacie-maddysmom.html There is a specific test for it. There are a number of people here with experience with pancreeatitis.

Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear that your Gracie has not been feeling well. Will say a prayer that the next couple of days will see some improvement and please take care of your self too!! She really is a cute little Malt.


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

I don't think it is pancreatitis. I looked it up and she doesn't have loss of appetite, nausea, vomiting (except from meds), or diarrhea. She also doesn't appear to be in pain like they described and all her organ tests came back normal. My sweet baby seems to be doing better though. She barked when I came home and hasn't barked in quite awhile. We have to give her the antibiotics soon and that makes me nervous. I don't like seeing her experience side effects, rapid breathing is scary! Gave her the pepcid just a bit ago so hopefully that will help with that.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

You know one just never knows what might happen from day to day, I do hope your precious Gracie will be ok. she is adorable:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I hope your baby feels better soon. It's so frustrating not knowing what's wrong. When Lacie was having tummy problems, it started a while back. Symptoms were so vague I could never figure out what was wrong...playing the guessing game for months. She would be fine for weeks then she would act anxious, not want to eat, never settle down, breathe hard. I thought it was her ears, then I thought she got hurt or scared from something. After awhile, more symptoms would arise but so sporadically..it was very confusing. Then it was gulping sounds, lip smacking, licking hers lips all the time, burping, fevers...again 4 days great, the fifth day she would act up. Not until she started throwing up and shivering one morning did I realize something was really wrong. Vet treated her, ran tons of blood work...everything was perfect. It wasn't until I pushed for more test. In my case she was diagnosed with Pancreatitis. High fevers are very common with it. Maybe your baby has some GI problems...lip licking is a sign of tummy upset and fever means infection somewhere but I think you already know that. Sending good thoughts your way...it's never easy when our babies are sick.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Poor baby...so stressfull when they aren't feeling well. Prayers she will be better soon!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I have no advice for you, just hope Gracie feels better soon. She is adorable.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hope your Gracie is feeling better!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I have no experience with those symptoms either, but wish you well in finding the source. I hope your baby feels better soon, hang in there!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

So sorry you are going through this with your Gracie. I hope the vet can figure out what is going on. It's heartbreaking when one of our fluffs isn't feeling well. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your support  Gave her the antibiotics tonight and as suspected she resisted. She's such a smart pup. She didn't want to eat her dinner b/c she knows she gets the antibiotics afterward. We gave her chicken by hand and she was so hesitant thinking it was the honey and that awful medicine. She had to test it by licking real quick first and even then was still hesitant. Its amazing how smart these fluffs are! We got enough chicken in her little by little we ended up giving her the antibiotic with honey. Not a happy pup..... Also took her temp and it went up a little. 103.7. She hasn't been on these antibiotics very steadily yet so I'm hoping that's why. I hate knowing she's sick and not knowing what it is. I just want it to be monday!!


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

Still waiting for the test results of the Fever PCR. So anxious right now  My pup has become lethargic but I think it is because of the Baytril. She will still get up if I call and do things but if she has a choice she just wants to lay down and sleep. Also slow in doing things like going up and down stairs, etc. Whenever she is offered water she drinks it up which is good. Very hesitant on eating though. We have to feed her by hand b/c she won't eat from her bowl. Either she's paranoid we put something in it or she's too nauseous. She's eating but I don't blame her for not feeling like it. Also pooping and peeing normally. 
I really hope the vet calls today... I have to be gone for 8 hours tomorrow and hate leaving her home like this.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hope they can figure out what's wrong with Gracie and she feels better soon.


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

Just got off the phone with the vet. He said to put her back on the doxycycline tonight (we went off it on the weekend b/c she had rapid breathing but that stopped once we got her on Pepcid.) Her fever came up again so maybe that is why because she had gone off that med. Still no results on the infection test yet. If her fever doesn't go down or pending these results we will have to go in for more tests for an underlying problem.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I sure hope they figure this out soon.


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

Just got back from the emergency vet and Gracie is being hospitalized overnight. We also have a diagnosis! She does indeed most likely have pancreatitis like someone on this board suggested. I can't believe it. My poor pup. I have lots of reading to do tonight. She is in the hospital b/c of dehydration and hypoglycemia, and also inflammation. Her spleen and liver were enlarged but they couldn't see the pancreas on the x-ray. Her amylase levels along with the glucose are what are making them think pancreatitis. We pick her up tomorrow morning at 630am and will be bringing her to the regular vet and trying to get an ultrasound done. That will be the only way to definitely diagnose this. I can't believe all this is happening, my poor pup! However I think it could have been a lot worse as I think we caught it early. Her bloodwork came back pretty good. Vet suggested that we put her on a low fat diet and no table scraps. We are going to have to completely revamp her treats, dinners, and day food in order to adjust to this.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so sorry, you and Gracie have been through so much, she's in my prayers, hope you get a good rest. Hugs to you


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Gracie is so precious, I just love that picture of her. It is so hard to watch them feel bad, it tears our hearts to shreds. I hope she will feel better very soon.

She's such a sweetie.....


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad you have confirmed the diagnosis. Pancreatitis is a major concern for little fluffs, and that is why it is so important they have a healthy diet without "junk" food, excessive treats, or table scraps. I hope they have caught it early enough that your baby has a full recovery and is back to normal in no time at all!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It's good to know what's going on with your pup. My Violet had pancreatitis, and it's a frightening illness. She was really sick for a good two weeks. Ours was caused by a change in food. Praying that the medicine does the trick,and she's' back to herself soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm just now seeing this and am so sorry Gracie is so sick. Now that you have a diagnosis, hopefully she will be on the mend.Hugs!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Alison,

I know how much the two of you have been through. Many of here have had a similar experience of not getting a diagnosis for weeks because the symptoms were vague and not classic. Joanne (Maddysmom) is a very sweet lady and good resource, as mentioned her Lacie just experienced what your Gracie went through. Although it is serious, Gracie is being treated and should feel better soon. Hoping for a quick recovery. You and Gracie need to get some rest. I hope it is a quiet week for you both.


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

Update: We picked her up from the ER clinic early this morning. She received fluids, antibiotics, sugar, and pain control meds through the evening. We brought her to our regular vet straight away for continued care and her glucose dropped again. Our vet gave her fluids and glucose and it came back up. Our vet is not convinced that it is pancreatitis. She just got transferred to the veterinary specialists hospital in our area and is going to be getting an ultrasound and continued 24 hour care there. I really hope this gets us some answers. I don't know how much more of this I can take


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Alison ... I am just reading all you and your sweet Gracie have been going through. 

Hopefully, today you will receive the correct diagnosis so that Gracie can be on the right track to getting and feeling better.

I have no idea what could be making your fluff baby feel sick ... but, I'm wondering if it could be diabetes or hypoglycemia. 

In the meantime, I will be saying and thinking positive thoughts for your precious fluff baby girl. She looks adorable in your siggy picture.

It's so hard when our fluffs are not feeling well ... and, even more stressful when we do not have a diagnosis as to what is causing them to be ill. My heart goes out to you.

I will be checking in for updates. Hugs for both you and Gracie.


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

Still awaiting the ultrasound and we should know in about two hours. They think it may be an abscess inside her. Really it could be anything simple and even to the possibility of cancer. Please pray for my baby and myself and my boyfriend as we try to get through this. Our hearts are breaking. But right now she is at the very best place she can be to receive medical care.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Alison, my heart aches for you and what you have been going through. It can sometimes be so hard to get a proper diagnosis and treatment plan. I'm sending prayers and positive thoughts for you and your baby (and your boyfriend too). I have heard that they are very good at the veterinary specialists hospital (it's the one in Maitland, right?). Will be thinking of you as you anxiously await results.


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

Just got the results of the ultrasound... NO tumors or abscesses! Thank you God! It also doesn't appear to be pancreatitis! It appears to be an infection and we just don't know the source of it. The vets say her body is doing its job but she may need some help because its overwhelming her tiny little body. So she will be hospitalized for 2-3 more days (and yes at the specialty hospital in maitland ) and aggressively treated with antibiotics and fluid replacement. Then she will more than be on the recovery. I am crying right now because I thought I was going to lose my little baby today. I am SO RELIEVED. THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that wonderful news as it sounds so very encouraging. Hope that Gracie starts to feel better soon and you too. Hope that whatever is causing her illness will be found quickly.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Alison...I'm sorry about your baby not feeling well. I've been dealing with pancreatitis for 9 weeks with no improvement...I see the specialist Friday so I hope to have better answers.
If your fluffs blood work is good, in my case excellent the ONLY test to diagnose Pancreatitis is the SPEC CPL test by idexx labs. You can google idex/pancreatitis and read up on it. 
My Lacie still has on and off fevers...there's an infection and it's pancreatitis!
I understand that you trust your vet...we need to trust but there is a time that you have to take a bit of control and understand that all vets are not familiar with different breeds and issues. Please ask for this test...it's such an awful disease and can kill them...even if they have days when they look happy and eat...they could have another acute attack instantly.
Lacie is like living with a walking time bomb...2 days good then she's back at the vets for days.
Very important...if it is P...boiled chicken and rice...not even a speck of a treat, even if your fluff is feeling good.
PM me if you need any help...I have had every test under the moon and have spent countless hours researching.
Hugs to you...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Another thing...ultra sound does NOT always show inflammation in the pancreas. Lacies came out perfect and the next day I asked to run another SPEC test which show positive...her numbers were very high and after 8 weeks of diet and treatment, they were higher than the first test...all her blood test came back completely normal...perfect, so please don't go by the ultrasound to diagnose pancreatitis.


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

Thank you! They have not completely ruled out pancreatitis but they didn't see it when they did the ultrasound. I believe she did have that snap test done at the ER vet last night.... I will have to check through all her paperwork I've gotten the past 24 hours to be sure. Regardless though, we are changing her diet. No more table scraps, no more fatty foods, absolutely nothing. Just in case. We are not letting this happen again. They should be calling later tonight to give us an update on how she is doing.


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

What was it that definitively diagnosed Lacie's pancreatitis? The snap test? I will check when my boyfriend gets home with all the papers. I am very sure she had that test b/c the ER vet was talking about pancreatitis. What is the treatment for it? From what I thought it was supportive to get them stable and then making sure they have a low fat diet? I just texted my boyfriend and he said the speciality vet she's under care now is still suspicious it may have something to do with pancreatitis as well. Time will tell but yes we are going to definitely be changing her diet so this never happens again. She does not have a good diet, so I highly suspect it could have been caused by that. We fed her those Cesar dinners because she loves them so much but are also high in fat. We did have not the slightest idea that these could be bad for dogs until the vet said last night. This very well may have contributed! Also I am sure the treats we give her now are not the best either. :/


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sweetstrwbrry said:


> What was it that definitively diagnosed Lacie's pancreatitis? The snap test? I will check when my boyfriend gets home with all the papers. I am very sure she had that test b/c the ER vet was talking about pancreatitis. What is the treatment for it? From what I thought it was supportive to get them stable and then making sure they have a low fat diet? I just texted my boyfriend and he said the speciality vet she's under care now is still suspicious it may have something to do with pancreatitis as well. Time will tell but yes we are going to definitely be changing her diet so this never happens again. She does not have a good diet, so I highly suspect it could have been caused by that. We fed her those Cesar dinners because she loves them so much but are also high in fat. We did have not the slightest idea that these could be bad for dogs until the vet said last night. This very well may have contributed! Also I am sure the treats we give her now are not the best either. :/


Alison...the SPEC CPL is the only test that will diagnose P. It's a guessing game and lots of $$$ spent when you can rule P out with this one test.
Lacies diet was Raw, very little treats...if ever. It can be a number of things that can trigger it but YES, high fat diet is usually what causes it.
I'm in an area where there's tons of fleas and ticks and the vet told me NOT to treat Lacie anymore. Flea meds can also trigger P.
I just PM you...let me know if you need anything :thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Remember Pancreatis simply means an inflammation of the pancreas. It can be a disease in and of itself, it can be result of another condition, such as diabetes:, and it can co-occur with other conditions. Sometimes it can be mild, sometimes severe. I am not saying positively that that is what she has, just explaining the nature of the condition. The most important thing is that she gets better. In a lot of cases supportive care, antibiotics, fluilds, rest, a bland diet will bring about results without a definitive diagnosis. Hope tomorrow brings better news.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Remember Pancreatis simply means an inflammation of the pancreas. It can be a disease in and of itself, it can be result of another condition, such as diabetes:, and it can co-occur with other conditions. Sometimes it can be mild, sometimes severe. I am not saying positively that that is what she has, just explaining the nature of the condition. The most important thing is that she gets better. In a lot of cases supportive care, antibiotics, fluilds, rest, a bland diet will bring about results without a definitive diagnosis. Hope tomorrow brings better news.


Yes...good point Walter  example...for Lacie the vets are leaning towards IBD which could have been the trigger for P....
Walter...is this what you mean:huh:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes that it can coexist with other conditions that could mask it, so it is not clear that pancreats is present.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Yes that it can coexist with other conditions that could mask it, so it is not clear that pancreats is present.


:thumbsup:


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

Got the update on her. Her fever was 102.9 and they are going to be introducing steroids later tonight to pep her up and help her immune system. Also they did a liver enzyme test and came back slightly elevated. Not too concerning but they are monitoring her. Will call us in the morning with updates. I really hope the antibiotics and steroids help her  said she could pep up right away or it would take days it all depends on the dog.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

This has got to have been very stressful. Hope she feels better soon. 
My first Maltese would vomit bile if she did not eat her food in the morning.


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

Thank you to everyone on this board, you all have been so supportive! Please pray for Gracie tonight in that she starts improvement with all this care. We hope to see her feeling better tomorrow. I will continue to post updates!


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

Sending good thoughts your way. Hope she feels (and is) better soon!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in on Gracie this morning...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers continuing for little Gracie ...hope to be seeing an update stating she has much improved!


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

Just got the update for little Gracie. She did okay last night but her blood sugar did drop again. So now the doctors trying to find out why. More than likely has to do with something in the pancreas. If we could get her stable on the blood sugar she could start healing. They're doing some more tests today to see if there is a microscopic problem with the pancreas. Hoping they find something that will be able to fix. She did eat a little last night so that is good. And she is able to move around and standup okay.


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

I am crying now because I just read about pancreatic insulomas which is what the doctor sounded like he was talking about checking for. It causes their sugars to drop. They can remove them by surgery but the prognosis is guarded to poor and it just buys some time. I don't understand why all this is happening to my baby. It's just not fair! :'(


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Alison, my heart is breaking for you. Try not to get too upset until all the facts are in. I will be praying for Gracie and you too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I do not think you have enough information to know that it is cancer. I think there are still a lot of things to be tested. I just did some reading on it and if Gracie does have it, it sounds like it would be in the earlier stages, because in later stages it is usually suspect when collapse or seizures happen. Also from what I read it does not metastasize easily and there are medical and dietary management strategies for some forms of it that complement or can be used instead of surgery. I would think it would have shown up on the ultrasound. A lot times, vets (even specialists) though out a bunch of diagnoses just to see which one sticks and then they do more research and come up with something different. Don't panic, you don't have all the information yet. What I tend to do when a vet (or a MD) gives me a diagnosis, the first thing I ask them is which symptoms don't fit this diagnosis and that gets them thinking about other possibilities.

Good luck and please don't go to pieces. Gracie will need you strong no matter what this is and honestly, you do not yet really know what it is, what the options for treatment are, it could be that good medical management may provide many, many more happy years.


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

Thank you I am trying to keep myself together but it is hard. I am home by myself today and normally she is my buddy during the day. My boyfriend said the same thing that we will probably know more tonight. The vet also thinks it could be sepsis and that they just haven't gotten the right antibiotic yet. Waiting on more blood tests for today. I am so anxious with all of these changing opinions. It is an absolute living nightmare.


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

Here is the latest update as of tonight. The doc is still wondering if this may be immune-mediated. All her bloodwork came back good except for her platelets, which are low. They were also low the last time we had it done. He is trying to get the platelets up and see what happens from there. If it is immune-mediated is fixable with steroids and fluids. Said the possibility that she hasn't responded yet to the steroids but will shortly. I know her bloodwork was off last week (low WBC so possible overwhelming infection) so its possible that she had an infection and now her body is attacking itself because of an over response. Still have not ruled out the insulinoma tumor. I am most terrified of that and it makes me sick thinking about it. But he seemed to be leaning more toward the immune-mediated thing. They are waiting for test results that would indicate if she has a high chance of having this pancreatic tumor. So that is where we are at now. It is so hard coming home and she is not here. It is even harder trying to think of the decisions we will have to make if it does turn out to be the cancer. For now we are praying nonstop that it is not that. She has had the immune-mediated thing in the past when she was 2 years old so we are thinking this could be a real possibility and it is also a lot more common than this specific tumor he is talking about. Prayers, prayers, and more prayers! 

With all this talk my boyfriend and I have been emotional wrecks. We took a long walk tonight and talked about our pup and all the good times we've had and that we are doing everything we can for her and will continue to take it one day at a time. I went through some old photos and I have to share because they are just precious and make me happy looking at them. Though she is still a relatively young pup, she has had more love and happiness than a lot of dogs have. The happiness she has brought us is not able to be measured.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh little Gracie, hope she is feeling tons better soon!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Though doing research can be a good thing..it usually only serves a purpose when you know the definate diagnosis and you want to learn more in how to deal with such. 
I'll admit I'm a big 'researcher' but have learned from more than once driving myself crazy with 'information' only to find that in the end didn't even relate. ( both in veterinary and human situations).
Will be praying that little Gracie's situation is not as scarey as you fear!


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

Got an update this morning.... Little Gracie is doing better!!!! Her fever is gone and she ate last night and this morning! Her sugar has also not dropped though she has still been on glucose. The steroids seem to be helping  today the doc is rechecking her platelets and bloodwork to see if the platelets have come up. Also taking her off the sugar to see if it can stabilize on it's own. This is the best news we've heard in days! The pancreas tumor is still a possibility but seems much more likely to be immune mediated. Continue to pray for our baby! We are meeting with the vet this afternoon, she will most likely be staying another day. Praying that she continues this improvement!!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Just seeing this Alison. I am so sorry. I know you must be a wreck.. I will be praying for Gracie. Hugs to you.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Happy to hear she's doing a little better, hopefully that will continue and you will have her home soon!


----------

